

Why I won't do a startup and (probably) neither should you. - galfarragem
http://edmarkovich.blogspot.pt/2013/12/why-i-wont-do-startup-and-probably.html

======
greenyoda
Posted yesterday (44 comments):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6868398](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6868398)

